# Wilier Cento1SR



## merckxman

Wilier introduced their new bike at Stage 1 of the Tour de France, see the different colors here:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: New: Wilier Cento1SR


----------



## merckxman

Four photos of the Cento1SR in the available colors:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: New: Wilier Cento1SR


----------



## Erion929

Thanks for the links....more good stuff from Wilier! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## Cni2i

The Nero looks awesome! 

Still liking the zero.7 though. 










However, the ISP gives the bike a cleaner look. And, you just feel more connected to the bike IMO. 

Tough decision. Do you guys know when the Nero is coming out?


----------



## EightFiveTwo

Cni2i said:


> The Nero looks awesome!
> 
> Still liking the zero.7 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the ISP gives the bike a cleaner look. And, you just feel more connected to the bike IMO.
> 
> Tough decision. Do you guys know when the Nero is coming out?


this zero 7 is cool


----------



## Cni2i

EightFiveTwo said:


> this zero 7 is cool


Agreed. The only thing I would change about that bike is the crankset. I'd replace it with the Rotor 3D+ cranks and maybe a TUNE seatpost. HEAVEN!


----------



## progolferv1

Anyone got their SR yet? just wondering how the ride is


----------



## jmilliron

Na, but my LBS ordered one for me early August.


----------



## progolferv1

I was told that my frame is going to arrive Monday. We will see.


----------



## Cni2i

Still very content my 0.7 and Cento 1 SL. But would be curious how the SR rides too.


----------



## Erion929

Cni2i said:


> Still very content my 0.7 and Cento 1 SL. But would be curious how the SR rides too.



Uh, oh ....I know what that means! 

**


----------



## jmilliron

progolferv1 said:


> I was told that my frame is going to arrive Monday. We will see.


Cool! Please, please, please have them weigh the frame and fork before starting the build.

Hope my 56 is sub 1kg. 

I'm trying to get one of the non-standard US colors, so who knows how long that's going to take.


----------



## jmilliron

some high res photos here:
https://plus.google.com/photos/111274968221403779887/albums/5787887477027834129?banner=pwa


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> Uh, oh ....I know what that means!
> 
> **


ROFL. Not quite feeling the graphics on the ones I've seen thus far...so probably not.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jmilliron

The red frame looks amazing in person. Some weights for you weenies:

M - Red - 1220g frame, 420g uncut fork
XL - Nude - 1230g frame, ??? fork









Yeah, that's a beefy fork...


----------



## Cni2i

jmilliron said:


> The red frame looks amazing in person. Some weights for you weenies:
> 
> M - Red - 1220g frame, 420g uncut fork
> XL - Nude - 1230g frame, ??? fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a beefy fork...


Thanks for posting. Great shots! The red does look very vibrant, but I am a bigger fan of the "nude" frameset. Amazing.


----------



## progolferv1

What happened to the 990g for the frame and 360g for the fork they have on their website?


----------



## jmilliron

990g frame weight is probably for a medium with no paint, no RD hanger and without the internal routing hardware. I'll buy that. That tends to be how manufactures weigh frames.

360g vs 420g for the fork is odd though. Hard to believe there is 60g of paint on there. Maybe no paint + cut?

All that said, the red and white paint job is stunning in person. You can tell it's very high quality.


----------



## progolferv1

I went with the matte finish in large. Ultegra Di2 with dura ace cranks and brakes. should be done soon.


----------



## jmilliron

Sweet. Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## progolferv1

its here


----------



## jmilliron

Wild! 

Has the ISP been cut yet?


----------



## Cni2i

progolferv1 said:


> its here


NICE!!! I am not a big fan of wheels with a lot of decals....but other than that, bike looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## progolferv1

jmilliron said:


> Wild!
> 
> Has the ISP been cut yet?


It has been cut now, but in the picture I had just taken it out of the box. The bike is very stiff but smooth. Di2 is great but it takes a little to get use to.


----------



## Samw

*My cento1 SR 6.5 kg*

Cento1 SR - super record


----------



## jmilliron

Very nice!


----------



## RedViola

Samw said:


> Cento1 SR - super record


Beautiful. Just beautiful.

Is it hard to ride in the drops with a raging erection?


----------



## jmilliron

Wilier Cento 1 SR, Fluo Green by jason5milliron, on Flickr


----------



## jmilliron

And done. 


Wilier Cento1 SR - weight 6.77kg by jason5milliron, on Flickr


----------



## progolferv1

What happens when your wife pulls into the garage and is not paying attention. Apparently 60ton carbon does not stand up to a 2 ton Buick enclave. New Frame will be here Wed.


----------



## Erion929

OH CRRRRAAAAAAP !!! 

That hurts me, even.....can't imagine the frost in your household that day. Or actually, she probably has been verrrry nice to you since :blush2:. Nice to see another frame coming fast...put it behind you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodmaster

Red little devil


----------



## progolferv1

Round 2 This one is staying in the house Away form my wife's car.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Totally awesome!*



jmilliron said:


>


That is my favorite color scheme for this frame-set. Great choice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

progolferv1 said:


> Round 2 This one is staying in the house Away form my wife's car.


Wow. That was very painful to see to say the least. Glad to see you got a replacement so quickly. She looks great! Did you get this new one under warranty?


----------



## progolferv1

I wish it was under warranty. No had to bite the bullet and just get another


----------



## Erion929

progolferv1 said:


> I wish it was under warranty. No had to bite the bullet and just get another



I wonder if homeowner's insurance would've helped you? The guys who drive into their garage door ceilings with a bike mounted on a roof rack seem to get theirs covered, lol :idea:

With the cost of that bike, it might have been worth it for the deductible, but it depends on if you want a claim on your record or not....

**


----------



## progolferv1

Tried the HO insurance but deductible is 1 percent of the home value. Want worth the claim. It sucks just glad I got a new one. Now I can hold this against my wife for years to come.


----------



## Erion929

progolferv1 said:


> Now I can hold this against my wife for years to come.



Kinda petty........but I like it !! :idea:

**


----------



## Robin1

I really like that green color


----------



## eurotruck

*Cento Uno SR Fluo Yellow*

My fluo yellow frame arrived two days ago. I didn't think I would like the finish as much as I do my Cento1 SL fluo yellow, but wow, what a gorgeous frame the SR is. The size of the BB is incredible and I cannot wait to see how it rides compared to the SL.

More photos once the build is complete.

View attachment 271950
View attachment 271951


----------



## Sneakbox22

Great bike!


----------



## Topshoe

Am having a 2013 euro only framset shipped as we speak. Should be here thrid week of July. Coming straight from the factory. It's the White/green color scheme. It's going to be a long few weeks.


----------



## Topshoe

My new Cento Uno SR (Euro Version)
View attachment 285180


----------



## Topshoe

View attachment 285181


----------

